# Steady Hand Game



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

http://www.terminal-insanity.com/z1g/steadyhand.swf

My best is level 5.

Rogue


----------



## andy761 (Jul 27, 2003)

you B**tard!!!!!! Think that just aged me 40 years!!!! :lol:


----------



## EDZ26 (Jul 13, 2004)

damm, i had only just put these pants on


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

goy to level 7 then got sick


----------



## hudson (May 18, 2003)

You Mo Fo :lol:


----------

